

Facebook is down - intull
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/09/facebook-is-down-for-many

======
L_Rahman
Intermittent outages for me. This is the first service interruption I've ever
experience from them and even this I'm having trouble recreating because
sometimes it works fine after refreshing.

Should be interesting to see why it's happening after they patch the bug.

------
zachlipton
Not working for my account (also in SF, already logged in). Based on the TC
story, it appears to be specific to a certain set of accounts.

------
brunorsini
Working perfectly well here (in SF, already logged in)

------
kernelcurry
It is working ins SF no problem!

------
muloka
Working perfectly from Bermuda.

------
intull
Not working in Bangalore, India

------
michaelq
Not working in SF.

------
kirksan
Down in Cazadero

